# Martha Stewarts Christmas Cookie tv show of about 8 or more years ago



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

I am sorry for coming in here to ask this but have spent too much time online trying to find an answer/recipe.

If this is the wrong place to seek help please redirect me, thank you.

Ok, so years ago I was watching MS do a Christmas TV special on her 10 favorite cookies.

I watched the show, taped the show so I could go back and check for ingredients or whatever at a later date when I more had time to concentrate. I even made one of her recipes right along with her on the show, pausing as I needed to do whatever, play catch up. The cookies I made with her was her spice crinkle cookies or some such name like that. They originally turned out awful, flat as a pancake, one big run together mess. I tossed it and got advice to get new baking powder/baking soda as they have a shelf life and maybe mine was up. To the store I went bought new and again followed Martha step by step. There were large amounts of certain spices I think (and I could be wrong here) the addition of black pepper and a huge amount of cloves with the other usual suspects being ginger (2 kinds of ginger, ground&raw grated) and cinnamon. Anyway, THEY WERE INCREDIBLE and yes, must have been flattening dead soda and powder.

Here's the thing. I have searched on YouTube and everything else I can think of and can not find the recipe using every combination of words to help locate this recipe. It was a Christmas or Holiday favorite cookie swap 10 cookie show that I think might have even been a 2 hr special. If you are able or know what I'm trying to find please let me know. I am really wanting to make this wonderful very different cookie but without the recipe, I'm stumped. Thank you.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Martha doesn't really change her recipes from year to year so just look up her Gingerbread cookie recipes and go from there.

This link has a video and the recipe has all the spices you have mentioned.

http://www.marthastewart.com/339353/chewy-chocolate-gingerbread-cookies

This same recipe has been around for years and she keeps recycling it from year to year. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

hi appreciate the answer and you searching for me.

unfortunately, wrong recipe, wrong kind of cookie, no chocolate in what I was seeking,

I did look up in her web site as well as generally online with no success.

they were crinkle spice cookies, with tremendous amount of spicy flavor, dang, oh well, guess it's not meant to be. I did make a ginger snap today, no not what this recipe I was seeking was, but anyway, disappointed in recipe I chose as it is lack luster in flavor./img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif

I had kept the original taping of that show but when our DirectTV croaked, there went the tape of the show and no getting it back.


----------

